# fingering / finger [sexual]



## képi

How do we say fingering in Spanish?

The sexual fingering


----------



## Rapek

I'd say:
"Caricias sexuales" or just "caricias"


----------



## Filis Cañí

As in diddling, or as in caressing?


----------



## alexacohen

képi said:


> How do we say fingering in Spanish?


Tocar, manosear, o usar el dedo.
Luego dependerá de lo que toques.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

_Estimulación sexual con el dedo/los dedos.
_
It all depends on how many fingers are involved


----------



## Jaén

(Qué pregunta difícil! Pero vamos a intentar responderla )

Mira, si te refieres a introducir el dedo en un 'orificio' (corporal, o no, - que quede claro! ) se dice "*dedear*".

Saludos!


----------



## Filis Cañí

Un poco de seriedad, foristas, que se trata de un libro serio.

"Estimulación dactilar."


----------



## romarsan

Pues sí, estimulación por caricias ...
¿sexo manual?


----------



## Eneko

In popular Spanish slang, "hacer un dedo" (=female masturbation, either the woman makes it herself or her couple does).


----------



## Magazine

Jaén said:


> se dice "*dedear*".
> 
> Saludos!


 
No lo he oído nunca.


----------



## Fernita

Yo tampoco he *oído* "dedear" o "hacer un dedo". En Argentina, *hacer dedo* is to hitch-hike.
Diría: excitación o estimulación con los dedos.



romarsan said:


> Pues sí, estimulación por caricias ...
> ¿sexo manual?


Querida Ro: tu primera opción me parece correctísima.
Pero sexo manual, me suena a que tienes sexo activando una máquina.


----------



## Antpax

Fernita said:


> Yo tampoco he *oído* "dedear" o "hacer un dedo". En Argentina, *hacer dedo* is to hitch-hike.
> Diría: excitación o estimulación con los dedos.
> 
> 
> Querida Ro: tu primera opción me parece correctísima.
> Pero sexo manual, me suena a que tienes sexo activando una máquina.


 

Hola Fernita:

Por aquí, "hacer dedo" también significa hacer autoestop, pero "hacer un dedo" , como dijo Enelo, se refiere a la masturbación femenina.

A mí también me gusta la primera opción de Ro, la de estimulación por caricias. Por "sexo manual" entiendo que se trata de la masturbación puramente masculina, pues para las mujeres (mucho más avanzadas que los hombres, como es habitual) se trata de una operación _digital_. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jaén

Filis Cañí said:


> Un poco de seriedad, foristas, que se trata de un libro serio.
> 
> "Estimulación dactilar."


Las reglas de posteo del foro son muy explícitas con relación a la información que se debe incluir cuando se hace una consulta. Como la persona que abrió el hilo no pone ningún antecedente, todo se presta a "just guessing" (como lo de decir que se trata de 'un libro serio', que no aparece como información preliminar en ningún lado).

Para mí, en el lenguaje habitual (en México, claro), "fingering" se dice "dedear". Supongo que en un libro "serio" en inglés dirían "finger stimulation", o algo semejante, para lo cual yo habría sugerido "estimulación sexual", o lo que correspondiera.

Saludos.


----------



## juandelrio

¿No habéis oído hablar de los *tocamientos*?

Como graciosa muestra de su uso, he encontrado un diccionario de la lengua tagala al español del siglo XVIII. En esa lengua se distingue entre tocamientos en general, en cosa delicada, mansamente con la mano, tocamientos de la mujer y tocamiento impúdico de la mujer.

En español también hay variedad de tocamientos, desde la santa imposición de manos de la literatura mística hasta el libidinoso, sea en carne propia o ajena, pasando por otros menos susceptibles de moral.


----------



## Fernita

Hasta donde llega mi ignorancia, no me parece que la imposición de manos de la liturgia mística tenga algo que ver con lo estrictamente *sexual (como caricias, estimulación, excitación) *planteado originalmente en este hilo*.*


----------



## Jaén

juandelrio said:


> En español también hay variedad de tocamientos, desde la santa imposición de manos de la literatura mística hasta el libidinoso, sea en carne propia o ajena, pasando por otros menos susceptibles de moral.


Concuerdo contigo, pero como dice Fernita, en este hilo está especificado que se trata del significado en el campo de lo sexual.

Saludos.


----------



## juandelrio

Por supuesto, Fernita. Tampoco se trata aquí de la ignorancia, y tú hablas de la tuya.
Tocamiento, como he dicho, también es sexual.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Ummmm.... pues para añadir mi granito de arena a esta discusión un poco subida de tono , yo he escuchado (aunque suena menos formal):

"Echar(se) dedo" y "Medir(se) el aceite"

O.K, espero haber ayudado en algo.


----------



## Jaén

CarolMamkny said:


> Ummmm.... pues para añadir mi granito de arena a esta discusión un poco subida de tono , yo he escuchado (aunque suena menos formal):
> 
> "Echar(se) dedo" y "Medir(se) el aceite"
> 
> O.K, espero haber ayudado en algo.


Bueno, "echar(se) dedo" no lo conocía, y lo de la otra ("Medir(se) el aceite"), por lo menos en México, se entendería como la penetración propiamente dicha.

(Creo que la discusión se está poniendo "más profunda"  Ooops! Perdón. Se trata de un libro serio! )


----------



## CarolMamkny

Jaén said:


> Bueno, "echar(se) dedo" no lo conocía, y lo de la otra ("Medir(se) el aceite"), por lo menos en México, se entendería como la penetración propiamente dicha.
> 
> (Creo que discusión cosa se está poniendo "más profunda"  Ooops! Perdón. Se trata de un libro serio! )


 
 hehe... bueno sé que usan lo de "medir el aceite" por lo de los autos y por lo menos en mi país solo se refiere al "fingering" no a la penetración. Pero esperemos otras opiniones.


----------



## Fernita

juandelrio said:


> Por supuesto, Fernita. Tampoco se trata aquí de la ignorancia, y tú hablas de la tuya.
> Tocamiento, como he dicho, también es sexual.


 
Claro, Juan, lo que ocurre es una interferencia de idiomas. En Argentina, al decir *tocamientos*, no se puede pensar en otro sentido que no sea sexual.
Sí, reconozco que no sabía que en España y quizá en otros países también, se utilizara *tocamientos* en otros sentidos. Gracias por tu explicación.


----------



## Jaén

CarolMamkny said:


> hehe... bueno sé que usan lo de "medir el aceite" por lo de los autos y por lo menos en mi país solo se refiere al "fingering" no a la penetración. Pero esperemos otras opiniones.


Sí, ese es exactamete el origen de la expresión (cuánta imaginación!), y sería interesanste obtener más ideas de personas de otros países.


----------



## Antpax

Fernita said:


> Claro, Juan, lo que ocurre es una interferencia de idiomas. En Argentina, al decir *tocamientos*, no se puede pensar en otro sentido que no sea sexual.
> Sí, reconozco que no sabía que en España y quizá en otros países también, se utilizara *tocamientos* en otros sentidos. Gracias por tu explicación.


 
Hola Fernita:

Yo también reconozco mi ignorancia. No descarto que tenga otros significados, pero en mi opinión, actualmente, la palabra tocamientos hace referencia exclusivamente al tema sexual. Es más, por norma general su usa este términos cuando los tocamientos en cuestión se realizan sin la aceptación, o no son del agrado, del receptor de los mismos.

Por otro lado, lo de "medir el aceite" por aquí no se usa, pero hay que reconocer que es muy buena. 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Fernita

Antpax said:


> Hola Fernita:
> 
> Yo también reconozco mi ignorancia. No descarto que tenga otros significados, pero en mi opinión, actualmente, la palabra tocamientos hace referencia exclusivamente al tema sexual. Es más, por norma general su usa este términos cuando los tocamientos en cuestión se realizan sin la aceptación, o no son del agrado, del receptor de los mismos.
> 
> Por otro lado, lo de "medir el aceite" por aquí no se usa, pero hay que reconocer que es muy buena.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Hola Ant: me alegra saber que no estaba tan equivocada en cuanto a *tocamientos*. 
Con respecto a lo otro, es la primera vez que lo oigo, no está nada mal como opción un tanto coloquial. Pero según los informes privados de Filis Cañí, se trata de un libro* muy serio*. No creo que se pueda hablar de "medir el aceite" salvo que haya un capítulo que hable de formas vulgares o ya no sé qué decir.

Los saludo muy atentamente y con todo respeto.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Filis Cañí said:


> Un poco de seriedad, foristas, que se trata de un libro serio.
> 
> "Estimulación dactilar."


 
Ups! Didn't read this one..... 

Entonces si estoy de acuerdo con Filis Cañi. Solo añadiría algo y lo dejaría 

*"Estimulación vaginal dactilar" *

Bueno.. es my opinión.


----------



## Antpax

Fernita said:


> Hola Ant: me alegra saber que no estaba tan equivocada en cuanto a *tocamientos*.
> Con respecto a lo otro, es la primera vez que lo oigo, no está nada mal como opción un tanto coloquial. Pero según los informes privados de Filis Cañí, se trata de un libro* muy serio*. No creo que se pueda hablar de "medir el aceite" salvo que haya un capítulo que hable de formas vulgares o de turismo carretera.
> 
> Los saludo muy atentamente y con todo respeto.


 
Hola Ferni:

Supongo que tienes razón, pero como dijo Jaén no tenemos más contexto, lo cual da alas a la especulación.

Al tratarse de un tema serio, optaría por lo que dijo Ro "estimulación por caricias", "estimulación dactilar" de Filis, o quizá, "estimulación táctil" (la expresión "terapia táctil", con un sentido como el que buscamos, salía en el libro Wilt de Tom Sharpe).

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola a todos y muchas felicidades en el Día del Amor. Por cierto qué bien ''encaja'' este día en este post.

Me inclino por la opción de traducirlo de esta forma independientemente de la jerga:

Fingering ---Estimulación/excitación de los genitales femeninos con los dedos.


*''*Fingering*'' ---*Slang term for stimulation of a woman's genitals with the fingers.*http://www.4sexual-pleasure.com/definitions.html

*Fingering *is the practice of using fingers to stimulate the clitoris, vagina or anus. It is a common form of mutual masturbation. To "finger oneself" is to masturbate in this manner. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingering_(sexual_act)



*Saludos a todos y que la pasen bien en este día.
CB.
*


----------



## Fernita

Como siempre, estoy de acuerdo con mi amigo Cuban y es mi primera propuesta "... con los dedos". 

Pero eso de "dactilares" me suena más a las *huellas* dactilares/digitales.


----------



## Jaén

Cubanboy said:


> *Hola a todos y muchas felicidades en el Día del Amor. Por cierto qué bien ''encaja'' este día en este post.*
> 
> *Me inclino por la opción de traducirlo de esta forma independientemente de la jerga:*
> 
> *Fingering ---Estimulación/excitación de los genitales femeninos con los dedos.*
> 
> 
> ''*Fingering*'' ---*Slang term for stimulation of a woman's genitals with the fingers.*http://www.4sexual-pleasure.com/definitions.html
> 
> *Fingering *is the practice of using fingers to stimulate the clitoris, vagina or anus. It is a common form of mutual masturbation. To "finger oneself" is to masturbate in this manner.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingering_%28sexual_act%29
> 
> 
> 
> *Saludos a todos y que la pasen bien en este día.*
> *CB.*


Vaya que se "encaja bien"! 

Pero es que en la pregunta original no dicen que la práctica sea hecha en un órgano femenino, sólo dice que es en el campo de lo sexual. Por eso, *me inclino por *la idea de "estimulación/excitación con los dedos". *Dada originalmente por Fernita en su primera intervención.*

Eso de "dactilar" también me suena a las huellas.

Feliz día de San Valentín a todos! (aprovechando para 'socializar' un poco )

Edit - Observen que digo *me inclino por *y no me *inclino para *


----------



## CarolMamkny

Jaén said:


> Vaya que se "encaja bien"!
> 
> Pero es que en la pregunta original no dicen que la práctica sea hecha en un órgano femenino, sólo dice que es en el campo de lo sexual. Por eso, me inclino por la idea de "estimulación/excitación con los dedos".
> 
> Eso de "dactilar" también me suena a las huellas.
> 
> Feliz día de San Valentín a todos! (aprovechando para 'socializar' un poco )


 
De acuerdo con Jaén "Estimulación con los dedos" 

¡Saludos a todos! 

P.d. Y gana la madona que está jamona  ah! y creo que es "La trinca" no los "Toreros"


----------



## borgonyon

Filis Cañí said:


> Un poco de seriedad, foristas, que se trata de un libro serio.
> 
> "Estimulación dactilar."


Me gusta la versión de Filis.


----------



## Fernita

Fernita said:


> Yo tampoco he *oído* "dedear" o "hacer un dedo". En Argentina, *hacer dedo* is to hitch-hike.
> Diría: *excitación o estimulación con los dedos.*
> Querida Ro: tu primera opción me parece correctísima.
> Pero sexo manual, me suena a que tienes sexo activando una máquina.


 
Todos se inclinan, se inclinan,  pero no miran que ya lo había posteado muy al principio del hilo.

Saludos.
No me hagan enojar más de lo que estoy...


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Carol. Sí, tienes razón. Pues que sea:

Estimulación de los genitales con los dedos.
Felicidades.
CB.


----------



## Samsa

y ¿por qué no, simplemente masturbación?:

Según el DRAE
*Masturbación:* Estimulación de los órganos genitales o de zonas erógenas con la mano o por otro medio para proporcionar goce sexual


----------



## Fernita

Samsa said:


> y ¿por qué no, simplemente masturbación?:
> 
> Según el DRAE
> *Masturbación:* Estimulación de los órganos genitales o de zonas erógenas con la mano o* por otro medio* para proporcionar goce sexual


 
Por esto que he subrayado. ¿No te parece?
Volviendo al tema: 
1. Dactilares no me gusta porque como he dicho suena a las huellas dactilares.
2. Ahora me vino a la mente un buen sinónimo: digital.
¿Será entonces: "*estimulación digital"?* Considerando la era en la que vivimos, todo es posible.
Porque *estimulación digitalizada* ya suena incorrecto.


----------



## Jaén

Fernita said:


> Por esto que he subrayado. ¿No te parece?
> Volviendo al tema:
> 1. Dactilares no me gusta porque como he dicho suena a las huellas dactilares.
> 2. Ahora me vino a la mente un buen sinónimo: digital.
> ¿Será entonces: "*estimulación digital"?* Considerando la era en la que vivimos, todo es posible.
> Porque *estimulación digitalizada* ya suena incorrecto.


 
Sí, francamente, esto ya sale del campo de lo físico para entrar en lo virtual. 

"*estimulación digital"* = a menos que fuera un objeto de autosatisfacción con tecnología digital eek

*"estimulación digitalizada"* = me suena a una imagen estimulante escaneada ()


----------



## Filis Cañí

Cubanboy said:


> *Fingering *is the practice of using fingers to stimulate the clitoris, vagina or anus.


 
Muy bien dicho, don Cubanboy. Las traducciones que se centran en sólo una o dos de esas áreas se quedan cortas.


----------



## Fernita

He hecho una investigación sobre el tema y, muy a mi pesar, lo más común en dicho tipo de libros, aparece:
*estimulación manual *

No hay que aclarar qué zonas son estimuladas, ya que no sólo "fingering" no hace referencia a ellas, sino que además hay muchísimas zonas más que las que escribió mi tan querido y respetado Cuban.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Diny

En España, por lo menos, se llama a eso "hacer(se) un dedo".

Saludos


----------



## Fernita

Diny: nos referimos a algo que aparece en un libro *muy serio* y creo que tu opción es terminología vulgar.

Todos entendemos de qué se trata pero buscamos la mejor traducción formal.
Saludos y repito que me "inclino" por "estimulación manual"


----------



## juandelrio

Ya que es sexo sigue vivo, ¿puedo insistir en tocamiento, señor moderador?
Quizá resulte pesado, pero me trae los recuerdos de mi lejana infancia, cuando me ponían a cero el contador de los pecados. Para el cura en el confesionario era, diría yo, la palabra más común.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

juandelrio said:


> Ya que es sexo sigue vivo, ¿puedo insistir en tocamiento, señor moderador?
> Quizá resulte pesado, pero me trae los recuerdos de mi lejana infancia, cuando me ponían a cero el contador de los pecados. Para el cura en el confesionario era, diría yo, la palabra más común.



El diccionario de WR dice, para el verbo _to finger_ "asexual", "tocar" o "manosear". Yo siempre lo había asociado a revistas pensando que significaba "hojear" para "ojear". Dice un refrán portugués que no se haga como los españoles, que "tienen los ojos en la punta de los dedos" . Y dijo una vez un portugués, en perfecto portuñol, que le gustaba mucho "follar" las revistas. En portugués hoja=_folha. _De ahí la confusión, y con ello volvemos a lo sexual


----------



## Filis Cañí

No sé si quien abrió el hilo está traduciendo un tratado de sexología, una carta a _Penthouse_, o un manual de pecados, pero creo que hemos cubierto ya todos los frentes.


----------



## Jaén

Fernita said:


> Diny: nos referimos a algo que aparece en un libro *muy serio* y creo que tu opción es terminología vulgar.
> 
> Todos entendemos de qué se trata pero buscamos la mejor traducción formal.
> Saludos y repito que me "inclino" por "estimulación manual"


Insisto en que la persona que pregunta no especificó en ningún momento que se trata de "un libro serio", pero bueno. En todo caso, la propuesta de Diny sirve para referencias futuras 

Yo sigo *inclinado por* "estimulación/excitación con los dedos". 



Saludos!


----------



## Fernita

Filis Cañí said:


> Un poco de seriedad, foristas, que se trata de un libro serio.
> 
> "Estimulación dactilar."


 
Es cierto que quien "introdujo" el tema, no especificó que era para un libro serio. Lamento haberme inclinado a pensar así ya que otro forero lo aseveró en unos de los primeros posts. ¿Quién le habrá comentado eso?
A la fuente no confiable, me remití por error.
Por lo tanto, *todas las opciones son válidas: dedear, tocamientos, y todo lo demás dicho anteriormente, a pesar de ser palabras vulgares.*

Pero inadmisible es la traducción utilizando *"dactilar*" ya que significa "*pertenciente* a los dedos" y no "*con* los dedos". Me sorprende que gente, supuestamente con experiencia, utilice dicha palabra en este contexto. 

Saludo muy atentamente a mi estimado y admirado Jaén. 

PD: No se "incline" a pensar que se lo digo por quedar bien. Es así.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Fernita said:


> Es cierto que quien "introdujo" el tema, no especificó que era para un libro serio. Lamento haberme inclinado a pensar así ya que otro forero lo aseveró en unos de los primeros posts. ¿Quién le habrá comentado eso?
> A la fuente no confiable, me remití por error.
> Por lo tanto, *todas las opciones son válidas: dedear, tocamientos, y todo lo demás dicho anteriormente, a pesar de ser palabras vulgares.*
> 
> Pero inadmisible es la traducción utilizando *"dactilar*" en este caso. Me sorprende que gente, supuestamente con experiencia, utilice dicha palabra en este contexto.
> 
> Saludo muy atentamente a mi estimado y admirado Jaén.
> 
> PD: No se "incline" a pensar que se lo digo por quedar bien. Es así.


 
100% de acuerdo contigo . Ya hemos dado todo tipo de traducciones y *todas* son validas. Aca todos somos estudiantes aunque *algunos* se crean que son más aptos para nuestro lenguaje que Miguel Cervantes . 

P.D. Fernita tu post fue tan hermoso que me hizo llorar


----------



## Fernita

*dactilar**.*


*1. *adj. *digital* (‖ *perteneciente* a los dedos).
□ V. 

*huella **dactilar*

*impresión **dactilar*


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Fernita

*Muy amable, Alexa por recordar las reglas del foro.*

Espero que no borren la definición de la RAE ya que allí se ve claramente que* dactilar* no se usa en este caso.
No se puede decir: *una estimulación pertenciente a los dedos.*
Sí se puede decir: huellas dactilares/pertencientes a los dedos de un ladrón, por dar un ejemplo simple y didáctico. O bien, huellas *de *los dedos.

Bueno, creo que ha quedado claro el punto que quería explicar.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Fernita said:


> Espero que no borren la definición de la RAE ya que allí se ve claramente que* dactilar* no se usa en este caso.
> No se puede decir: *una estimulación pertenciente a los dedos.*
> Sí se puede decir: huellas dactilares/pertencientes a los dedos de un ladrón, por dar un ejemplo simple y didáctico. O bien, huellas *de *los dedos.


 
Le recomiendo, doña Fernita, que cuando el diccionario defina una palabra con otra palabra, consulte esa otra palabra antes de llamar "inadmisibles" las contribuciones de los demás; (en este caso, *digital*).


----------



## képi

Gracias por su ayuda a todos y todas


----------



## When the cat's away...

Que monton de expresiones nuevas! Bueno, en España, la expresion mas comun creo que seria "meter mano", pero no deja claro a que parte del cuerpo.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

When the cat's away... said:


> Que monton de expresiones nuevas! Bueno, en España, la expresion mas comun creo que seria "meter mano", pero no deja claro a que parte del cuerpo.



Creo que no, una mano tiene un promedio de cuatro dedos y pico (considerando que habrá más manos en el mundo con menos de cinco dedos que con más de cinco ), además de la palma, etc. y eso ya formaría parte del capítulo de tocamientos, que cuando yo era adolescente le llamaban _heavy petting _(entiéndase mutuo y consentido).
_
To finger_ es, lisa y llanamente, meter el dedo. En un contexto no sexual sino médico oncológico, es un *tacto rectal*


----------



## romarsan

Ciertamente Miguel,
Pero yo me inclino... bueno no, mejor no me inclino, me decanto por "estimulación sexual con los dedos" O, quizá, según el contexto, podría ser sustitución del contacto sexual por estimulación con los dedos...


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Miguel Antonio said:


> _Estimulación sexual con el dedo/los dedos.
> _
> It all depends on how many fingers are involved





romarsan said:


> "estimulación sexual con los dedos"


----------



## Fernita

romarsan said:


> Ciertamente Miguel,
> Pero yo me inclino... bueno no, mejor no me inclino, me decanto por "estimulación sexual con los dedos" O, quizá, según el contexto, podría ser sustitución del contacto sexual por estimulación con los dedos...


¡Sabias palabras, romarsan!
*estimulación con los dedos...* parece que por ahí va la cosa...y es así como empecé a aportar a este hilo tan interesante.. con tus mismas palabras.
Me inclino a pensar que quien posteó su duda ya tiene una acabada noción de cómo traducirlo.


----------



## Jaén

Bueno, después que todo mundo se inclinó para todos lados y por cualquier motivo, creo que casi llegamos a un consenso: "Estimulación (de cualquier orificio corporal) con los dedos".

Falta ver por cuál se inclina el amigo Képi, que hizo la pregunta.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## napoleondynamite

Hay una palabra espanola para el verbo 'to finger'(con respeto a las mujeres)? O 'fingering' tambien?


----------



## Spud_Man

Es probable, pero 'estimular con el dedo' es lo he oido.
Estimulo digital(?)


----------

